# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بازی دوز با هوش مصنوعی

## amintiger

سلام
بازی دوز با هوش مصنوعی قوی
برای دانلود کلیک کنید
دوز.rar
نظر بدید

----------


## M.T.P

سلام
سورس رو هم بزارید.

----------


## amintiger

شرمنده
سورسش با عوض کردن ویندوزم حذف شده .

----------


## رزابرنامه یاب

با سلام،  .من فعلا این بایو گرفم هنوز امتحانش نکردم اما دستتون درد نکنه...

----------


## amintiger

خواهش می کنم

----------


## hamidhws

ممنون . من تو بار اول ازش بردم ! :)

----------


## program2vb

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید ;

بفرمایید اینم از سورس کد بازی دوز . امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد

هم بازی با کامپیوتر داره 

هم بازی دو نفره داره

----------


## mohsengh19

با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی
میشه یه توضیحاتی در مورد کد بدهید و بگویید با چه استراتژی این کد را پیاده سازی کردید؟
با تشکر

----------

